# I just thought I would share :)



## finallyseewhy (May 1, 2010)

*I love looking at quotes it helps pass the time in good and bad so I thought I would just share a few I found tonight*

Watch Your…
By Frank Outlaw

Watch your thoughts,
for they become words.
Watch your words,
for they become actions.
Watch your actions,
for they become habits.
Watch your habits,
for they become character.
Watch your character,
for it becomes your destiny.

No change of circumstances can repair a defect of character.
Ralph Waldo Emerson

The true measure of an individual is how he treats a person who can do him absolutely no good.
Ann Landers

People do not seem to realize that their opinion of the world is also a confession of character.
Ralph Waldo Emerson

I have no regrets in my life. I think that everything happens to you for a reason. The hard times that you go through build character, making you a much stronger person.
Rita Mero

Character - the willingness to accept responsibility for one's own life - is the source from which self respect springs.
Joan Didion


----------



## stbxhmaybe (Apr 29, 2010)

Really good quotes,

I really liked "I have no regrets in my life. I think that everything happens to you for a reason. The hard times that you go through build character, making you a much stronger person.
Rita Mero"

Because it's pretty much what I feel, I should not regret that happened, because it's what is making me realize that I needed make a change in my life. If my wife and myself would've put up with the marriage and pretty much pretend everything was jolly and fine, we would've lived years of an unhappy marriage instead of facing our own demons.


----------



## finallyseewhy (May 1, 2010)

That is one of my favorites too


----------

